# Paramedic programs in the San Francisco Bay Area



## HereToLearn (Dec 19, 2008)

I've been working as an EMT for a couple years now and I want to start looking into my options for a good Paramedic school in the Bay Area. I'll be doing plenty of research before I pick one, but I figured it couldn't hurt to come on here and see if there were any recommendations about specific schools I should check out!

I should be finishing my BS in Fire Protection Administration in March. I figure I should take an anatomy/physiology course this summer to prep for Paramedic school. So if I could find a school that starts around the end of summer that would be ideal. But at this point, I'm more concerned with finding a quality program than the actual starting dates. Anyway, any recommendations?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 20, 2008)

If you don't mind heading down in San Jose area at Foot Hill College they got a excellent Paramedic program.  My instructor went to that school so of course he's going to be bias and vote for it.  They also came down to his class one day and talked about the Paramedic program.  Other than that I hear a lot of private programs.


----------



## HereToLearn (Dec 20, 2008)

Senbonzakura said:


> If you don't mind heading down in San Jose area at Foot Hill College they got a excellent Paramedic program.  My instructor went to that school so of course he's going to be bias and vote for it.  They also came down to his class one day and talked about the Paramedic program.  Other than that I hear a lot of private programs.



I'm open to private programs as well if you have any recommendations.


----------



## Markhk (Dec 20, 2008)

Well known programs include: 

City College (San Francisco) -- Well respected, but long

California EMS Academy (Redwood City) -- Private program

Foothill College (Palo Alto) -- Well respected, probably what most people try to get into

Westmed College (San Jose) -- Private

Emergency Training Services/ETS (Santa Cruz) -- Private

NCTI -- Private/AMR's school

Honestly, medic school is what you make of it. Any program you give your 110% you will do awesome. Most important: keep an eye out for clinical and field preceptors. Waiting for internships can be the hardest, most nerve wracking, thing during your paramedic educational process.


----------



## HereToLearn (Dec 20, 2008)

Markhk said:


> Well known programs include:
> 
> City College (San Francisco) -- Well respected, but long
> 
> ...



Is there a difference in the quality of education between a college vs one of the private companies? The AMR owned and run facility (I believe there's one in Milpitas) worries me because I have heard nothing but bad things about AMR in Los Angeles where I've been working. They lost a lot of their contracts and it seems like everyone I've talked to "worked" for them at some point and they all seemed to have their fair share of complaints about the company. Perhaps it's a different story up here. 

The two that interest me right off the bat would be the one in Santa Cruz (I could live there with friends who already live in the area) and the one in San Francisco because I also have friends and family who live in the area. But I don't want to base my decision off of locations. I want to find a school that suits that needs. 

I'll have to make arrangements to check out each of these facilities and perhaps talk to some of my old instructors from my FF1 academy in San Mateo and see who they might recommend. Thanks for the info so far!


----------



## kguy18 (Dec 20, 2008)

I currently go to NCTI in Riverside. Its owned by AMR, but its just like any other private college. More $$ compared to a community college, but you have guaranteed internship placement and they dont charge $750-$1000 for your preceptor fee (in southern cali that is). I like it so far.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 22, 2008)

Overview of all programs:

http://www.emsa.ca.gov/personnel/files/emt/Approved_Trng_Progs.htm

Since you have a degree already in Fire Science, you may think that a 2nd degree at a college in a medical profession would be a waste of time when a "cert" will suffice to get hired as a FF.   However, if you want to be considered as a medical professional, it might be nice to have some credits that will easily transfer into a degree.  There is nothing wrong with have 2 or more colleges degrees.   If you only plan to work an ambulance or rescue truck just long enough to get transferred to a nice engine, then you probably would want to find the shortest class.


----------

